

Myth #3: Rails forces you to use Prototype - swombat
http://www.loudthinking.com/posts/32-myth-3-rails-forces-you-to-use-prototype

======
smoody
Am I the only one who thinks that DHH has become a bit more civil since Merb
has started to get some momentum?

It's easy to have a "f__k you if you don't like my choices" attitude when
you're the only real game in town. Suddenly a player comes out of nowhere
saying "hey, you can make your own choices!" and everything changes.

These myth posts -- which I really appreciate -- seem to me to be a reaction
to Merb hitting version 1.0 and people starting to take it as a serious, light
weight alternative to Rails. And one day Merb will become heavy and bloated
with a million features and we'll see the rise of another framework. Wash.
Rise. Repeat.

~~~
jamesbritt
" ... serious, light weight alternative to Rails. "

These have existed for 5 years now. What makes Merb of interest is that it is
a cleaner Rails.

